# Does Snowex have a website?



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Does Snowex have a website?


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I believe this is it....

http://www.inlad.com/store/default.aspx?DepartmentId=357


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats the one I was on too. I was looking for a dealer near me, but after talking to the people on that website, they are the distributor near Chicago. Snowex does have dealers dont they? I would like to take a look at the unit before just ordering online, and I certainly cant drive to Chicago to look.
thanks for the reply


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

nick858;469719 said:


> Thats the one I was on too. I was looking for a dealer near me, but after talking to the people on that website, they are the distributor near Chicago. Snowex does have dealers dont they? I would like to take a look at the unit before just ordering online, and I certainly cant drive to Chicago to look.
> thanks for the reply


Hi Nick
Snowex the company doesn't have a web site. I know its crazy but they don't. They are based out of Michigan just north of Detroit. I will try to find there number for you so they can tell you who sells them. Why don't you post a message to anybody in the same state as you. Chance's are someone here on plowsite near you has a snowex. Are you looking for a tailgate spreader or a bigger Vbox like snowex 6000 or 8000?

Good Luck Mike


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

I was looking for some info on the 7500 and the 8000. Looks like they are priced pretty much the same, I wondered what the difference is? We would mainly be spreading sand too, so I wanted to know if and how well these electric units spread bulk sand. Thanks for the replies guys...


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't think you would have a problem with sand. Although you might be better off with the 7500 or the 8500 both which have a full length auger. A customer of mine just got the 7500 and love it but when we load him with Magic he needs to hold a piece of plywood because our bucket is longer than the spreader. The 8500 solves that problem but is more $$$. They are great units. The 8000 is an angled unit inside and uses 2 vibrators with a shorter auger. They have stopped making this unit I believe.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

I was leaning toward the 7500 anyway. Do you prefer the auger over the conveyors?


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

Seems like less to break..


----------



## rredd13 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have 2 - 8500 units love them....spread 80% sand and 20% salt mix...with no problem 
The only thing is to wath the sand you are getting..make sure it doesnt have a lot of silt in it ...then you wont have to run the vibrator as much....as far as the units i would trade them for anything...love the electric power and the easy working unit!!! very simple and well built!
Hope this helps


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I believe the phone number for Snow-Ex is 1-800-salters. I have called them a few times on my problems & very helpful each time.


----------



## dirt-devil (Jan 10, 2008)

*snowex parts breakdown*

where can one get a parts breakdown i live in canada


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 1075 and a SP8000. Just bought the 8000 today.


----------



## Keltic (Nov 3, 2004)

which model, dirt devil?


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

I have and 8500 and it kicks ass. Best spreader ever


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I found one www.snowexeurope.com


----------



## mnconst (Feb 25, 2008)

i have the sp 8000 and hated it bought a new ss westeren


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

www.snowexproducts.com


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

flykelley;469767 said:


> Hi Nick
> Snowex the company doesn't have a web site. I know its crazy but they don't. They are based out of Michigan just north of Detroit. I will try to find there number for you so they can tell you who sells them. Why don't you post a message to anybody in the same state as you. Chance's are someone here on plowsite near you has a snowex. Are you looking for a tailgate spreader or a bigger Vbox like snowex 6000 or 8000?
> 
> Good Luck Mike


This is the real one:

http://www.trynexfactory.com/

lol


----------

